# Leg Injury



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Maybe one of you have some experience with this..... This morning my teen daughter was playing with Tiki. His favorite game is to motor around the house with his toy, you get it from him and hold it up so he can jump up for it. Well, he jumped for his toy and must have come down wrong as he started limping, holding his right rear leg up. I took him to the vet and had it examined, they believe it is a sprain, gave him a "DEX/AB Injection" (steroid/anti-inflamitory <sp?>) and said he should be lightly walking on the toe by tonight. We are to limit his activity for 6 weeks and he should feeling and behaving more normaly in no longer than 10 days. They do not do x-rays, and said if it didn't show some improvement in a few days to take him to a specialist (they gave me a recomendation).

He seems sad and tired. He has not wanted to go "out".

If you have had some experience in this type of injury could you please give me some tips/pointers?

Thank you in advance, 
Tiki's Mom


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Poor Tiki. Haven't had any injurys with Bentley yet. He has had his feet stepped on a couple of times and he makes this terrible screaming noise. Then he runs to me and wants me to pick him up and hold him. Makes me think of a kid running to mama for kisses to make it all better. Nothing that has required a vet visit. How is Tiki today?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, he is hobbeling around on 3 legs and went to the door to go out this morning. He doesn't seem to be in pain and I can't feel any swelling, but he is not putting any weight on the leg yet. I don't realy know how long to wait until I take him to another vet. My husband seems to think we should wait a few days since he isn't in any pain. I know when I get an injury like that I feel bad for quite a while.

Thanks for asking, 
Tiki's mom


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Does he act like it hurts when you touch it? Maybe it's a bruise and he is just favoring it. If he acts like it's not painful maybe you can hold off a few more days. They have such tiny bone structure I worry about Bentley breaking a leg or something from jumping off stuff. Of course I know I'm suppose to keep him from jumping off furniture but I don't have much luck in that department.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I just got off the phone with the vet and he said the same thing  

Tiki doesn't seem to be in pain, I can touch the leg with no problems, he has gone outside "to do his business" and is limping around the house, on 3 legs following me. He isn't spunky, but that is expected. 

Tiki also loves to jump off of the furniture and run around like crazy. Once he is getting around better the vet said I will have to keep him from jumping so he doesn't re-injure the leg..... :roll:

I think I've decided to give it through the weekend as long has it doesn't get worse. I will keep you posted

Tiki's Mom


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

How is Tiki today?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks for asking, he seems a little down in the dumps. Still not walking on the leg, but is moving around and eating. Sleeping alot.

We are going out of town tonight and won't return until late Saturday. We are taking him with us as he loves his Sherpa Carrier and would rather be sleeping in that and with us then home alone or with a friend. We'll see how he does this weekend.

Have a good one, 
Tiki's Mom


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Opps, that was me above, I guess my log in didn't work again


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Let us know how he's feeling when you get back. Have a safe trip!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i hope Tiki is OK, this has happened to both of mine, the last time me and the wife were playing on the couch and we accidently rolled off on Maggie, we felt so bad, she pulled up her rear leg for about a day and hobbled, just kinda laid around, she acted somewhat similar to when you hit your funny bone, but she was fine, let us know how he is doing


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks all for your concern. Tiki is doing much better today! While traveling this weekend he got lots of rest and today is a much happier pup. He is still limping, but is putting some weight on the leg at times. We just returned from his evening walk around the block and he was pulling on his lead all the way, happy as can be  Hopping along but excited.

The leg is still tender and when I was giving him his bath today I could see the bruising  , He didn't flintch though and seemed happy to get his weekly spa treatment. I will keep you all posted on his progress.

Tiki's Mom


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Their little skin is so fair and pink, I'm not surpised that you can see the bruise. The colr and feel of Bentley's skin has always amazed me. It's baby soft! Keep us posted on his progress


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Every day Tiki is feeling a little better  

This morning he was doing more natural walking then limping and is in much better spirits. I think the hard part now will be to keep him from getting to active...... He started "motering" around after his walk this morning and I had to distract him with a kong filled with peanut butter to calm him down.

Thanks so much for your interest and concern!
Tiki's Mom


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

what would we do without peanut butter and kongs?


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

This is for Bentleys mom, I saw on another post where you make carriers, and that you make one called a hot dog if so could you write me with some info on it.email [email protected]


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope your baby feels better real soon.

I know about the jumping especially on the furniture. I always cringe when i hear about our little ones jumping because my first baby, when he was 10, had to have disk surgery, 8K later and months of rehab, i decided not to ever let him jump on the bed, couch, or anything ever again. Even though maltese aren't prone to disk problems, it's the knees, especially the hind ones that can go out. And i found out the hard way, the back too. . I wish i would have known about ramps when I first brought him home. After his back surgery we put ramps on all of our beds.

My new little baby has not been allowed to jump since we brought him home. I taught him to go up and down the ramp on to the bed. the couch, although he tries to jump, we pick him up and don't allow him to. I remember how cute I thought it was when my first baby use to jump up on my lap...and then down. I will miss it, but I think it's safer for them. 

Now if we could only invent something so our husbands don't step on them...LOL

Feel better puppy!


----------

